# pics of the month??



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i noticed the new section, one has a thread and its marked private? how do you get in on this? you gotta be a mod or something?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Right now i believe it's still under construction :-D Shaggy should have it set up in no time


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Still under construction, yes.

We are getting yet another new feature here at FishForums soon, and maybe another one soon after that.

Pictures of the month! Tank-of-the-month, fish-of-the-month, that sort of thing. We're still working on the details of it. This is going to be a bit tricky, software-wise, on account of the way this is planned to work. Only the judges will be able to see the submitted pics, and the winner(s) will be unveiled each month to public view.

Wait 'til you see what else is in store...nothing else like it on the internet. IF we can make it happen, that is. Top-secret for now though; can't let anyone else beat us to it.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree Baby! Keep up the good work! This place just keeps getting better and better! 

Just wondering...who are the judges of the pics? MODS? Do they take gifts? lol ;-) just kidding....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont think someone beating you to it is an issue, no matter who gets it first, this will still be my home. easily my favorite place to go.


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes 
it should be ready soon


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I will make "special" brownies just for the judges


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Fishystarter said:


> Yes
> it should be ready soon



What do you mean?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I will make "special" brownies just for the judges



Hey! Thats not fair! No bribes! ( How do I become a judge?:lol: )


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i dont think someone beating you to it is an issue, no matter who gets it first, this will still be my home. easily my favorite place to go.


totally agree with you on this one! When I got back into the fish hobby a while back, I joined several boards - NONE are like this one - this is the only one I frequent now.. accept for a couple of yahoo groups..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried posting like lots said but couldnt, not ready, am i allowed to post pics?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

ooohh....got get out my "secret agent" spy kit....




sounds cool!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It should be working now, as mentioned in the newest announcement. If it isn't, then let us know.


----------

